# are there any kindle DX covers that double as a stand?



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

can't find any... there are several for the K2... covers that have a kick stand on the back so you can prop it up. any ideas?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

The Oberon cover for the Dx has a very clever stand.  There may be a video on their web page.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

jasonrw said:


> can't find any... there are several for the K2... covers that have a kick stand on the back so you can prop it up. any ideas?


The Javoedge flip covers have a stand. I have one for my K2, and it's quite nice. Here's a link to their website, but I believe you can also get them from Amazon with free super-saver shipping.

http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/viewByBrandModel.do?brandId=60&modelId=999&category=1001


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

lovesangelrn said:


> The Javoedge flip covers have a stand. I have one for my K2, and it's quite nice. Here's a link to their website, but I believe you can also get them from Amazon with free super-saver shipping.
> 
> http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/viewByBrandModel.do?brandId=60&modelId=999&category=1001


Hmm... very interesting. Oberon cases look quite nice but I was hoping for a vertical stand (should have specified). Also looking for a somewhat casual/professional look. Javoedge ones look pretty nice. Would like to see if there are any others before making a decision though 

Also came across the m-edge platform which looks interesting.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

jasonrw said:


> Hmm... very interesting. Oberon cases look quite nice but I was hoping for a vertical stand (should have specified). Also looking for a somewhat casual/professional look. Javoedge ones look pretty nice. Would like to see if there are any others before making a decision though
> 
> Also came across the m-edge platform which looks interesting.


The platform works well, and the e-luminator works well with it. It's the only case I've used, granted, but it's met my need, especially for the price.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a JAVOedge in carbon fiber for my DX.  It's very sleek and it looks good.  I think it's a little boring personally, but there are not as many choices for the DX...
And don't forget the JAVO discount.  The code is listed on the first post in the JAVOedge thread.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Tuff Luv makes one that Amazon carries -- currently only in red (the pink has disappeared since yesterday and the black is out-of-stock-unknown-if-it-will-be-back. But maybe red is what you want?!!

http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Luv-Leather-cover-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B002FA47D4?tag=kbpst-20

It's quite similar to JAVOedge with the kick-stand. Supposed to be "handmade leather". 
Here are JAVOedge DX cases on their own site, 3 "Flip" choices: Croc in pink or black and the jet black fiber Andra mentioned. About $10 less than the Tuff-Luv red.

http://www.javoedge.com/reflexeshop/productCatalog/viewByBrandModel.do?brandId=60&modelId=999&category=1001


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

Andra said:


> I have a JAVOedge in carbon fiber for my DX. It's very sleek and it looks good. I think it's a little boring personally, but there are not as many choices for the DX...
> And don't forget the JAVO discount. The code is listed on the first post in the JAVOedge thread.


That's the one I ended up going with. I'm OK with boring. I don't like stuff that stands out


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning the carbon fiber one, I want a javoedge case but didn't want leather and didn't see this one at first.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

jasonrw said:


> That's the one I ended up going with. I'm OK with boring. I don't like stuff that stands out





scarlet said:


> Thanks for mentioning the carbon fiber one, I want a javoedge case but didn't want leather and didn't see this one at first.


Glad I could help. It's really a sharp-looking case. It looks like the ends of my carbon fiber kayak paddles


----------

